# Out gunned?



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Bit too much grinder for the classic? I'll let you know when I have a play.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Never skimp on the grinder...

Set up looks good

Sure the coffee will taste even better...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly - but you will certainly notice a difference.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That, right there, is a killer starter setup!

You won't outgrow the grinder easily


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm sure I will notice a difference. Bye bye macap.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I find a better grinder does make a big difference when using a Classic.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will never get the best out of the grinder though, paired with a Classic. Just my opinion of course. I really fail to understand why people prattle on about how good they are etc etc, and how many god shots they have pulled! They are an entry level machine, good to learn the basics on but soon discarded if you are able to which will allow you to further your coffee journey.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't worry dfk, the plan is not to stick with this pairing. I'll eventually pick up something that will realise its full potential.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill, I know you will. I just say things others won't! As long as your dream machine is not a Cherub, you will be ok! And I said dream machine for all Cherub owners sake!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

i know, no worries. I think they look kinda funny side by side. That's why i posted it. I don't seriously think this is great set up, just a big step towards the actual set up i'd like.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> i know, no worries. I think they look kinda funny side by side. That's why i posted it. I don't seriously think this is great set up, just a big step towards the actual set up i'd like.


It is, and may this part of your journey soon be over!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> It is, and may this part of your journey soon be over!


Could be a while yet but I'd rather be held back by the machine than by the grinder.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Time to get that new bathroom on order so you will be allowed to upgrade the machine!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Observations after putting 500g of stale beans through it on espresso setting- it's much harder to turn 83mm conical burrs by hand than the smaller hausgrind ones- there's a big surprise







. Also, never put stale beans in a naked pf, what a mess! Don't worry, wasn't planning on drinking them, just curious.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Seasoning will ease the pain Neil ...







salt and pepper perhaps


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Seasoning will ease the pain Neil ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really not that bad. Such fluffy grinds and love the ping of the blind tumbler.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah the ping is very cute ....getting ready for the first shot then ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah the ping is very cute ....getting ready for the first shot then ?


I've had 2, first one gushed, second far to slow. Bit out of practice on my prep having not made espresso in 3 months. Throw a new grinder in to the mix and I'm lost. Also don't really have beans suitable for espresso- poor planning. I'll pick up a bag today and getting practicing.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The joy of new kit is always offset by making worse coffee than before while figuring it out, I find. Once you get into the swing of the HG you will love it, though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

First real shot from the hg this morning. 3fe roasted Costa Rica finca angelina: yellow honey villa sarchi. 18 in and 31 out in 30s. Much more complex than what I would have expected from my macap. Sweet. More fruits. Little bit too sour. There were some dead spots in the pour and then it ran a bit pale toward the end. Need to work on my distribution.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Keep going Neil ..... !


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep going Neil ..... !


Oh don't worry, I will!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Changed the recipe on the finca angelina this morning. 19>38 in 27s. The burrs had another 750g of beans through them this mornin (that's my workout done for the day). Shot much more balanced and sweeter. Acidity toned back. Sweet chocolate to begin with. Finished with a nice tang but not too much. Still nice and fruity.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Another 1.2kg through it this morning. That's pretty much me out of stale coffee now. I feel like I've been to the gym. I need a lie down! Massive difference between grinding lighter and dark roast. So glad 2kg were dark roast.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Another 1.2kg through it this morning. That's pretty much me out of stale coffee now. I feel like I've been to the gym. I need a lie down! Massive difference between grinding lighter and dark roast. So glad 2kg were dark roast.


Seasoning is fun ....not......

Now go get some uber light Nordic roasts ...


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Another 1.2kg through it this morning. That's pretty much me out of stale coffee now. I feel like I've been to the gym. I need a lie down! Massive difference between grinding lighter and dark roast. So glad 2kg were dark roast.


One arm work out = paddling in circles next time you go surfing!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> One arm work out


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Seasoning is fun ....not......
> 
> Now go get some uber light Nordic roasts ...


I need at least a week I recover first!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> Another 1.2kg through it this morning. That's pretty much me out of stale coffee now. I feel like I've been to the gym. I need a lie down! Massive difference between grinding lighter and dark roast. So glad 2kg were dark roast.


Think I'd have just posted the burrs to someone with a big mazzer


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Think I'd have just posted the burrs to someone with a big mazzer


Ha, why didn't I think of that! Still, it's building up my arm strength to run this thing. 18g in the morning will feel like a breeze now.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Is that a euphemism?


Ha, not when the grinder is in your living room it isn't!


----------

